# How many game systems have you had in your life



## KCourtnee (Jun 1, 2011)

I've had a lot

I got my Gameboy Color in 1999, but it got stolen from my brother a year later 

I got my Gameboy Advance the christmas after my GBC got stolen, and I still have it )

I got my PS2 in 2000 but my brother stole it in either 2007 or 2008 

I got my first Nintendo DS in 2005 for christmas, but the sound stopped working in early 2006 so I traded it in for another

Whent he DS Lite came out, I traded my DS for a white one, which broke in half in later 2006, so I begged my granny for another one, and she bought me a black one, which got stolen last summer (

I got my black DSi in Christmas 2009, but last summer, the ******* who stole my black DS Lite, threw my DSi against a wall and cracked the top screen, which made most of it black  but I still have it!

I got my blue DSi XL not long after my  black DSi broke. I begged my granny to get me it, then my brother stole it 2 weeks after I got it ((((((((((

I got my first gamecube in late 2007, to play animal crossing, but my brother stole it 
I got my second one in late 2008 I think, and of course, my brother stole it
I got my third one in 2009, and of course, brother stole it
I got my fourth one in late 2010, and I still have it! 

I got a Wii in 2008, just to play ACCF, and OF COURSE, my brother stole it last September or October ((((

I got my second PS2 this year with my birthday money and YES I still have it! 

I got my 3DS early last month and DUHH I still have it! If it get stoen, the theif will gtet thyeir ass beat and thats a promise!!

Anyways.... how many/what kind of game systems have you had over the years?


----------



## Brad (Jun 1, 2011)

Quite a few. Actually, 19 to be exact.

1. Atari 2600
2. NES
3. SNES
4. N64
5. Gamecube
6. Wii
7. Gameboy Color
8. Gameboy Advance
9. Gameboy Advance SP
10. Game boy Micro
11. Nintendo DS
12. Nintendo DS Lite
13. Nintendo DSi
14. PS1
15. PS2
16. PS3
17. Xbox 360
18. Sega Game Gear
19. 3DS
And, I actually still have them all. Just not all in the same place. Got a 3DS added it.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 2, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> I've had a lot
> 
> I got my Gameboy Color in 1999, but it got stolen from my brother a year later
> 
> ...


 
Wait, why did your brother steal your stuff?


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 2, 2011)

NES
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
GBA
GBASP (2)
N64
PS1
Gamecube (4)
PS2
DS
DS Lite (3)
Wii (2)
3DS

Not the most impressive list but it works.
Yes I've had 4 Gamecubes throughout my life.
Never got a DSi, never interested me.


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2011)

1. SNES
2. Nintendo 64
3. Playstation 1
4. Gameboy Advance
5. Playstation 2
6. Gamecube
7. XBOX (original)
8. Xbox 360
9. Nintendo DS lite
10. Wii


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 2, 2011)

*Current Consoles*

Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo DSi
Nintendo DSi XL
Sega Mega Drive II
Sony PlayStation Portable
Sony PlayStation 1
Sony PSone
Sony PlayStation 2
Sony PlayStation 3
Nintendo 3DS (Aqua Blue)

*Previous Consoles*

Sega Dreamcast
Sega Master System
Nintendo DS
Philips CDI

*Limited Edition Consoles*

Legend of Zelda Gold DS Lite
Legend of Zelda Gold GBA SP


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

Gameboy Advance.
Gameboy SP.
Nintendo DS Lite.
Nintendo Wii.
Nintendo 3DS.

I seem to have the shortest list here.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyway;

Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Color
Xbox
Xbox 360
Nintendo DSi
Nintendo Wii


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 2, 2011)

Roger said:


> Wait, why did your brother steal your stuff?


 
To sell them for drugs. He;s stolen from my mom, dad, and grandma. 
He's a lot better now. Finally not living with me and our mom. But now instead of a drug addict, he's an alcoholic


----------



## Hiro (Jun 2, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> To sell them for drugs. He;s stolen from my mom, dad, and grandma.
> He's a lot better now. Finally not living with me and our mom. But now instead of a drug addict, he's an alcoholic


 
's horrible to hear, sorry :[


----------



## Ricano (Jun 2, 2011)

SNES
Gameboy color
Gameboy SP
PSX
DS
Wii 
Gamecube
Playstation 3


----------



## easpa (Jun 2, 2011)

Game Boy
Game Boy Colour
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS Lite (x2)
Nintendo DSi
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo 64
PS2
PS3
Xbox 360

Hmm, I thought I had more than that...


----------



## Zebra (Jun 6, 2011)

Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo GameCube
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo Wii
PlayStation 2
PlayStation Portable

Talk about a short list, bahaha.


----------



## Princess (Jun 6, 2011)

1)NES
2)SNES
3)Gameboy
4)N64
5)Game Cube
6)Wii
7)PS1
8)PS2
9)PS3
10)Xbox
11)Xbox 360
12)Dsi
13)PSP


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo 64
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gamepoy Advance SP
GameCube
Wii
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DSlite
Nintendo DSi
Nintendo 3DS
PlayStation 1
PlayStation 2
PSP
PSP go

Might be more... don't know


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo Gamecube (2004)
Nintendo Gameboy Advance (2004)
Nintendo DS Phat (2005)
Nintendo Wii (2006)
Nintendo DS Lite (2007)
Nintendo 3DS (2011)


----------



## xAlvinX (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo ds


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2011)

My first console ever was an NES, which I had a few of, thanks to my dad picking them up at yard sales or something. I think. Too far back to remember clearly, but I definitely remember having a few of them. Don't know where any of them are now, though.

I never did own a SNES of my own. My next console after the NES was the Nintendo 64. I got the Jungle Green Nintendo 64 that came bundled with Donkey Kong 64 for Christmas, and I played the hell out of it. Donkey Kong 64 was actually the first game that I ever beat. I was never really big into video games until then, I only played my NES casually. Eventually, many years later after I got my Wii, I sold my Nintendo 64 to a friend, along with all my games, including Donkey Kong 64. A decision a deeply regret...

My next system would be the Game Boy Color, but before that I got Pok?mon Stadium and Pok?mon Red so I could play Pok?mon Red on my Nintendo 64. I wasn't fortunate enough to have had a Game Boy growing up, and I didn't get my Game Boy Color until probably around the time that Pok?mon Gold and Silver came out. I don't remember what happened to that Game Boy Color, though...

I can't remember which one I got first, but my next system was either a Game Boy Advance or GameCube. I don't remember how I got the Game Boy Advance (probably Christmas or my birthday), but I do remember buying the GameCube with money that I had won in a school art contest.

One day after someone had pushed me over at school, I went to play my Game Boy Advance on the bus, but when I took it out of my backpack, I discovered that the screen was shattered. That was a horrifying moment for me, and it was the first video game system of mine to ever break. I honestly can't remember if I ever got a replacement for it, but I know I never got an SP or micro.

I still own that GameCube, and it's miraculously survived countless beatings from my brother, from being punched and kicked to being thrown down the stairs. The Reset button is jammed, and the GameCube logo fell off, but it still works like new. It's back in Pennsylvania with my family right now, though.

My next system was the Nintendo DS, the original. After a lot of use, the shoulder buttons on it stopped working, and I ended up getting a black DS Lite and giving my original DS to a friend (technically, she was my girlfriend at the time, but that's a whole different story for another time, lol).

Then, the Wii. The first console that I was able to get on launch day. In fact, I waited 33 hours in line at Wal-mart for it. Actually, I really can't remember if this was before or after I got my DS Lite, but I think it was after. Anyway, I got it, and it's my main console to this day.

Then, when the limited edition Zelda DS Lite that was bundled with Phantom Hourglass was announced, I just had to have it. I already had a DS Lite and Phantom Hourglass, but I worked something out with my mom, and she got it for me for Christmas, and in return I gave my sister my black DS Lite and the Phantom Hourglass that came bundled with the new DS Lite.

By this time, I had my own job, so when the DSi came out, I was able to buy it with my own money, and on launch day. This is the last system I bought before the big move... I'm sure most of you know what I'm talking about. But for those who don't...

I moved across the country to be with my boyfriend, Andrew (Shadow Jolteon). Now we live together, and our video game collections have merged. So now I have a ton of games and systems that I never had before, because my boyfriend was fortunate enough to have a family who actually liked video games, and he actually got an allowance (unlike me), not in cash, but in video games! But it doesn't end there!

I had my DSi, but Andrew still had a DS Lite, so when the DSi XL came out, we both upgraded. He got burgundy, and I got bronze.

And then...the 3DS. Again, we both upgraded on launch day, him getting Aqua Blue and me getting Cosmo Black. Unfortunately, about a month ago, Andrew's 3DS got stolen, along with three games. He got everything replaced...but that save data is gone forever. Oh, well...nothing we can do about it now. =/

And you can bet that we'll be the first in line for Project Caf? whenever it's released!

Here's a list of everything we own now:

NES (multiple)
Super NES (2)
Nintendo 64 (multiple)
Nintendo GameCube (2)
Wii (3)

Game Boy (2)
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Color (multiple)
Pok?mon mini
Game Boy Advance (multiple)
Game Boy Advance SP (2)
Nintendo DS
Game Boy micro
Nintendo DS Lite (3)
Nintendo DSi
Nintendo DSi XL (2)
Nintendo 3DS (2)

(a lot of the multiple systems are cheap, used ones from yard sales, and/or the result of mine and Andrew's collections merging)


So, yeah, there you have it, the history of all my video game systems. Looking back, it's kinda surprising that video games are so important to me now, when originally I wasn't even much of a gamer. It wasn't until Pok?mon came around that I really got into video games, and it was the cards and anime that got me into it first, not the games!

EDIT: Oh, and I also have an old PSP that my dad gave me, but it doesn't have a battery, and I've never played it, so I don't count it, lol.


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> My first console ever was an NES, which I had a few of, thanks to my dad picking them up at yard sales or something. I think. Too far back to remember clearly, but I definitely remember having a few of them. Don't know where any of them are now, though.
> 
> I never did own a SNES of my own. My next console after the NES was the Nintendo 64. I got the Jungle Green Nintendo 64 that came bundled with Donkey Kong 64 for Christmas, and I played the hell out of it. Donkey Kong 64 was actually the first game that I ever beat. I was never really big into video games until then, I only played my NES casually. Eventually, many years later after I got my Wii, I sold my Nintendo 64 to a friend, along with all my games, including Donkey Kong 64. A decision a deeply regret...
> 
> ...


 
High five for Nintendo - ism!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 6, 2011)

5 GameBoy SP. 2 Broke, 3 stolen.
1 DS, (Don't work as much)
1 DSi
1 Nintendo Wii
1 GameCube.
1 Gameboy Advance


----------



## Yokie (Jun 6, 2011)

1. Nintendo 64. (x2) My dad sold my first, and my sister sold my second one.
2. Playstation. I have no memory of what happened to it.
3. Gameboy Advance SP. I still have it, but I dropped it to many times so now it won't charge.
4. Nintendo DS. Same thing happened just like the SP, but I actually managed to sell it for a moderate price.
5. Nintendo DS Lite.
6. Nintendo GameCube.
7.  Nintendo Wii. (x2) My first stopped reading discs and SD cards, so I got a replacement. (Sadly, all my save slots were erased)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's see...

Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Playstation 2
Nintendo DS
Wii
Nintendo DSi
Playstation 3
Sony PSP

I missed out on a lot of the good old school consoles. :c


----------



## Sapphiress925 (Jun 6, 2011)

Atari
Nintendo Entertainment System
Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Nintendo 64
Nintendo GameCube
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo Game boy Color
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS Lite
PS2


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot I've had 2 Gameboy SP's.

I got my blue one from my friend at school in 7th grade (2005). Then in summer of 2009 I traded it for a red SP, which I still have, but kinda uselesss now because I don't have any games for it  I miss my gbc games...............


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Nintendo64
Wii
DS
DSi
DSi XL
Xbox360
PS3
PS2
PS


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Jun 10, 2011)

Let's see.... for myself (and not other people in my family) I've had
-A NES I got from my uncle when I was 3
-Gameboy color got when I was 4
-Gamecube got when I was 6
-Gameboy Advance I got later the same year
-Then DS I got around when I was 8
-Then my PS2 when I was 10
-Then my Wii when I was 11
-Nother DS when I was 11 cause I broke the old one
-Third DS when I was 12 cause the new one gradually stopped working
-DSi when I was 14 cause new DS!
- Second DSi when I was 15 cause the other got stolen.

So about 11 systems


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2011)

NES
Nintendo 64
Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Lite
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Micro
Nintendo DS (Went through at least three of these due to touch screen malfunctions)
Nintendo DS Lite (I've had three or four of these, as well)
Nintendo DSi
Wii
Gamecube
Playstation
Playstation 2
Playstation 3
Xbox
Xbox 360
PSP (Have had two, due to malfunctions)


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 11, 2011)

I've had a Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Gameboy Color, Playstation, GameCube, Gameboy Advance, Nintendo DS, Wii, PS3, PS2. All are listed chronologically.  I got a PS2 recently because they're cheap nowadays and there's a lot of good classic games available for them.

I also had about 4 Wii consoles.  The first one broke down, and the one they shipped to me was not only broken but they left the case off of it.  The 3rd one had a case but still was broken. The 4th one was the one that actually worked, and I got a free Wii remote for dealing with the broken drama.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 11, 2011)

Playstation 1 > Gameboy > Gameboy Color > Playstation 2 > Gamecube > GBA > Dsoriganal > Dslite > Wii > Xbox360slim > Dsi

:3


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't own them all anymore, but

NES
Famicom
SNES
Genesis
N64 x 2
PS1
PS2
Game Cube
Xbox
Xbox 360
Wii

Portables:

Game Boy
Game Boy Pocket x 2
Pokemon Mini (if you count it)
GBA
SP x 2
DS
DSi
3DS


----------



## dusttball (Jun 15, 2011)

Gameboy Advance
Gamecube
Nintendo DS lite
Nintendo DSi
Nintendo Wii
Xbox 360

Short list, but hey, I still have all of mine, all in working condition, complete with every game I've ever owned.


----------



## Morkie (Jun 21, 2011)

Nintendo 64
Playstation
Playstation 2
Gamecube
Playstation 3
Wii
Gameboy
Gameboy advance SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo 3DS


----------



## LB11 (Jun 21, 2011)

NES
SNES
N64
Nintendo GameCube (2)
Wii (2)
GameBoy
GameBoy Pocket
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP (2)
GameBoy Micro
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite (2)
Nintendo DSi
PlayStation (2)
PlayStation 2
Xbox
Xbox 360


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmmm let's see...

Gameboy Color
N64
GameBoy Sp
Gamecube
Ds,Lite,I
Wii
Xbox360 (It broke sooo)
PS3
(Planning on Getting 3DS soon)

So that's 10!


----------



## LB11 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just realized that I've sold most of the systems I've owned, along with most of the games. This makes me feel really stupid.


----------



## WalkaMan (Jun 21, 2011)

snes
n64
gamecube
gameboy
gameboycolor
gameboy advance
ds
ds lite
getting a 3ds this weekend
psp
wii
360
ps3

13

right now i own, ps3, and 360. gonna get the 3ds this weekend with oot.  YES


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2011)

Consoles that were completely mine?

Home Consoles:
SNES
N64
GCN
Wii
PS2

Portable consoles:
Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo 3DS
PlayStation Portable 3000

There are other consoles in the house but belong more to the family):
An Atari of some kind
NES (which I actually played when I was really young before we got the SNES)
Playstation Portable Go

Edited to include one console that I just got... and the number:
14 (my own, counting the NES in the end because it was given to me)
16 (including family's)


----------



## LB11 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait, I forgot to post a number. I've had 23 video game systems in my life.


----------



## Solar (Jun 27, 2011)

Not that many

1. Wii
2. Gameboy Advance
3. DS Lite
4. DSi
5. 3DS
6. PS1
7. Gamecube

Ya, that's it unless i think of anything else.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2011)

Wii*
Gamecube
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP*
DS* (Broken though)
DS Lite*
iPod Touch 2nd Gen 16GB
iPod Touch 4th Gen 32GB*
NES*
PS2*
XBOX360

* means I own it right now.


----------



## Spirit (Jun 27, 2011)

I haven't really owned that many, but I've kept them all.  Even if they're broken.

N64
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Gamecube (2 because the first one broke)
DS Lite
Wii
XBox 360 (I've gone through about 4 of these after Microsoft failed to repair my first one)

That's 'bout it.  At this point I think I've grown out of gaming (except the occasional LoZ:OoT or MM run through, Mario Kart, or some silly PC game).


----------



## rRaDiiCaLl (Jul 2, 2011)

Sega Genesis, N64, Gameboy Color, GameCube, Game boy Advance, Game Boy Advance SP, DS, Wii, DS lite, PS3, Dsi, PSP, DSi Xl, XBOX 360, 3DS, xbox


----------



## LordUnicornSmith (Jul 2, 2011)

I have an Xbox 360 a Wii and a Game boy advance. I had other video games but they probably broke or I gave them away.


----------



## Caius (Jul 2, 2011)

-Nintendo-
Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
Gameboy Color
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite

-Sony-
Psp 1000
Psp 2000 (Special Edition, Crisis Core Ver.)
Playstation 2
Playstation 3

-Atari-
Atari

-Sega-
Dreamcast
Genesis

-Microsoft-
Xbox360

-PC-
HP Pavillion DV6000
HP Pavillion DV6000t
Toshiba Satelite
Apple Macbook Pro
Custom Desktop


----------

